# cast iron tub install



## jc60618 (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year we did a hotel rehad with about 1000 Kohler cast iron bath tubs. Since we didnt have access to the back wall or sides we used a ledger board to carry and help us shim the tub. We would wedged a pry bar between the floor and the underside of the tub. With my forearm I would push down on the pry barwich would lift the tub and with my hand I would shim the legs with large metal washers. Sometimes because of the drain we would have to lift the tub about 3/4" again we would shim the four legs and apron.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

We installed this Kohler Cast Iron tub yesterday to dry fit the plumbing.

What a heavy tub.

My plumber and I tried doing it ourselves but it was to heavy. We sat it down in the wrong spot and crushed the trim base a little. Lucky for me it gets hid by the tub - just barely!














































With three of us we managed just fine.

Now to patch the floor and set the last tile.

JW


----------



## mazey (Jan 27, 2011)

just finished up kohler villager cast iron install in my house. used a strait 2x4 screwed securely to wall as ledger, took a few trys of sliding tub in and out until it was perfect. first time installing cast iron tub and my plumber said he only uses the ledger. i recently put a steel 1 in a customers house , feels cheap. cast iron was alot of work , but feels solid.


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Concealed stops behind a tub???:no:


----------

